# Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig



## GerJulian (20. November 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
ich wollte nur mal kurz fragen was ihr von dem Texas- und Carolina Rig haltet? Wie sieht euer Köder aus? Was brauche ich genau?
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!!!
LG Julian


----------



## Räuberkalle (21. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Hallo Julian,
beide Methoden eignen sich hervorragend auf Barsch und Zander.Mit dem Texas-Rig kannst du wirklich in Gewässerabschnitten fischen, wo man mit keinem anderen Köder sonst hinwerfen würde. Mitten im Holz, Kraut oder sonstigen Hindernissen, und da stehen halt oftmals die Fische. Das Texasrig sollte so leicht wie möglich ausgelegt sein, d.h. keine all zu schweren Bulletweights (geschossförmige Gewichte). Mit dem Carolina.Rig verhält es sich, was die Hängersicherheit angeht ähnlich, allerdings kannst du hier schwerere Gewichte verwenden, weil das Blei etwas weiter vom Haken/Köder entfernt ist und so die Räuber die Köder unbeschwert aufnehmen können.
Ich schick dir per PN einen link, wo du ausführliche Informationen nachlesen kannst.
Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Räuberkalle schrieb:


> weil das Blei etwas weiter vom Haken/Köder entfernt ist und so die Räuber die Köder unbeschwert aufnehmen können.



Können sie beim T-Rig auch, da es das Bullet-Gewicht nicht auf der Schnur fixiert ist. 


Wie meine Montage/Köder aussehen?

Wirbel (angeknotet) - Stahl (7x7) - Tungstenbullet - Glasperle - Snap (angeknotet) - Köder am OffSet

Momentan fische ich am T-Rig eigentlich nur den Berkley Powerbait Power Hawg 5" am 5/0er OffSet, selten mal was fischiges.

Da ich aber mehr Jigge und das T-Rig nur selten raushole, halten sich meine Fänge damit in Grenzen.


----------



## Räuberkalle (21. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Zitat Chrizzi:Können sie beim T-Rig auch, da es das Bullet-Gewicht nicht auf der Schnur fixiert ist. 


Stimmt zwar, aber der Lauf des Köders wird durch das dicht beim Köder sitzende Gewicht viel mehr beschleunigt, als beim C-Rig, wo der Köder tatsächlich entfernt vom Haken sitzt.
Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Viel halte ich davon. Zum einen die Hängergefahr wir deutlich gegen null reduziert, was das angeln in besonders interessanten Spots ermöglicht. Zum anderen das C Rig hat mir immer dan Fisch gebracht wen jiggen nichts mehr brachte.


----------



## Jason V (22. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wirbel (angeknotet) - Stahl (7x7) - Tungstenbullet - Glasperle - Snap (angeknotet) - Köder am OffSet


 
Ach, lässt du das Bullet aufm Stahl gleiten?


----------



## gufipanscher (22. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Können sie beim T-Rig auch, da es das Bullet-Gewicht nicht auf der Schnur fixiert ist.
> 
> 
> Wie meine Montage/Köder aussehen?
> ...




Beim T-Rig einen Snap? und dann? hängst du den Offset im Snap ein?


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Jason V schrieb:


> Ach, lässt du das Bullet aufm Stahl gleiten?



Beim T Rig schon


gufipanscher schrieb:


> Beim T-Rig einen Snap? und dann? hängst du den Offset im Snap ein?



Wen er mit Stahl angelt ist das mM nach die einzig vernünftige Möglichkeit


----------



## Tigersclaw (22. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

huhu ich hab beim t-rig und stahl die erfahrung gemacht, dass die perle den stahl an der quetschhülse beschädigt und immer dort ne schwachstelle entsteht.. bin deshalb auf hardmono beim t-rig umgestiegen und es funzt recht gut...

ach ja und hab keine angst vor größen würmern  mein lieblingsköder auf barsch is 6" und hab damit schon einige barschls gefangen.. wobei leider noch keinen zander .. die wollen einfach dieses jahr nicht...

überbewerte aber die "neuen" methoden nicht... wo wenig hänger sind ngel ich mit jigkopf... wo viele hänger sind mit den finesse rigs..  is quasi ne frage des geldbeutels 

das schwere am finessefischen is die bisserkennung...ich glaube ich bekomme die meisten bisse gar nicht mit.. meist hatte ich es so das irgendwann plötzlich n widerstand war und ein fisch war dran.. dieses typische rucken wie beim jiggen hatte ich selten..


----------



## Chrizzi (22. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> huhu ich hab beim t-rig und stahl die erfahrung gemacht, dass die perle den stahl an der quetschhülse beschädigt und immer dort ne schwachstelle entsteht..



Ich hab Glasperlen mit einem halbwegs großem Loch. Da passt der Knoten rein und somit geht da auch nichts kaputt. Den Knoten vom Stahl sichere ich immer mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber.


Die Fragen zum Snap sind ja schon beantwortet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> das schwere am finessefischen is die bisserkennung...ich glaube ich bekomme die meisten bisse gar nicht mit.. meist hatte ich es so das irgendwann plötzlich n widerstand war und ein fisch war dran.. dieses typische rucken wie beim jiggen hatte ich selten..



Vorfach zu lang


----------



## fishingexpert87 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Vorfach zu lang


 

hellseher?


----------



## Räuberkalle (22. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Hallo,
die Bisse beim Finessen kommen sehr häufig recht zart. Wer auf Schläge in der Schnur wartet oder gar daß der Fisch sich selbst aufhängtm der wartet ewig. Man muss die Finessemethoden schon sehr konzentriert fischen. Und lieber einmal zuviel als zuwenig anschlagen. Die Bisse am C-rig kann man tatsächlich am etwas kürzeren Vorfach besser erkennen. Man muss eben immer den richtigen Mittelweg zwischen Fischverscheuchen und  Bissverpassen finden. Wenn man die richtige Länge des Vorfachs gefunden hat, ist das C-Rig auf alle Fälle ein vollwertiger Ersatz für Jigköder.
Good fish.
Kalle


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> hellseher?



Nein aber ich stand vor dem selben Problem. Meine 0815 Spinnrute die ich dafür immer eingesetzt hatte war zwar echt gut was Rückmeldung angeht aber gerade bei Finesserigs war das eben immer nun ja, gar nicht der Fall. Mit meiner VHF ist da schon mehr Musik und das kürzen des Vorfachs hat auch was gebracht.



Räuberkalle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Bisse beim Finessen kommen sehr häufig recht zart. Wer auf Schläge in der Schnur wartet oder gar daß der Fisch sich selbst aufhängtm der wartet ewig. Man muss die Finessemethoden schon sehr konzentriert fischen. Und lieber einmal zuviel als zuwenig anschlagen. Die Bisse am C-rig kann man tatsächlich am etwas kürzeren Vorfach besser erkennen. Man muss eben immer den richtigen Mittelweg zwischen Fischverscheuchen und  Bissverpassen finden. Wenn man die richtige Länge des Vorfachs gefunden hat, ist das C-Rig auf alle Fälle ein vollwertiger Ersatz für Jigköder.
> Good fish.
> Kalle


----------



## OnTheMove (23. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Räuberkalle schrieb:


> Man muss eben immer den richtigen Mittelweg zwischen Fischverscheuchen und  Bissverpassen finden.



Geht Vorfach gegen Null hat man das T-Rig ;-)

Aber auf jeden fall eine gute erklärrung von dir! #6

grüße Markus


----------



## manolo86 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Ich habe gemerkt, dass die Anwendung der Rigs in Flüssen extrem schwierig ist.
Ich bekomme garnicht mit, ob der Köder auf dem Grund angekommen ist, da die schnur sofort von der Strömung erfasst wird und sich so ein Schnurbogen bildet. Ich habe quasi sogut wie garkeinen Kontat zum Köder.
Ich benutze momentan Gewichte von 10gr., sollte ich evtl . noch höher gehen oder was meint ihr?
Bin echt für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Generell: bei den T/C Rigs gibt es vom eigentlichen Köder keine Rückmeldung wen der auf dem Grund auftrifft. Die Rückmeldung gibt das Blei und der Fisch. 

@manolo: je nach strömungsdruck, am Rhein würde ich wesentlich höher gehen.


----------



## Värmland (23. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

richtig, kontakt zum rig hält man nur über das blei. dann sollte noch eine ruhepause für den köder eingebaut werden in der er zum grund sinkt.( wenige sek. )

hab schon öfter bisse minuten später gekommen wo ich bei einer kaffeepause die rute ( köder schon ausgeworfen ) bei seite gestellt habe |rolleyes


----------



## manolo86 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Generell: bei den T/C Rigs gibt es vom eigentlichen Köder keine Rückmeldung wen der auf dem Grund auftrifft. Die Rückmeldung gibt das Blei und der Fisch.
> 
> @manolo: je nach strömungsdruck, am Rhein würde ich wesentlich höher gehen.


 
Ok, werde dann mal schwerere Bleie verwenden. ich denke mal so 15-20 gr. ?
Wahrscheinlich sollte ich dann aber lieber das C-Rig nehmen, da das T-Rig mit einem 20 gr. Blei wie ein Stein auf den Grund fallen würde.
Aber mit diesen Rigs in einem Fluss zu Fischen ist m.m.n. echt total was anderes und garnicht mit dem Fischen in stehenden Gewässern zu vergleichen.
Also in stehenden Gewässern hatte ich echt noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Ja mit den Gewichten bist gut dabei. C Rig ist schon richtig gut, je nach Köder kannst mit einem Wurf eine Einholphase von bis zu 5 minuten erzielen. Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit ist das Rig mein Favourit.


----------



## manolo86 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

so, habe mir jetzt mal 15 und 20 gr. Bleie gekauft, bin mal gespannt wie es funzt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Sehr interessantes Thema.

Bin gerade auf You-Tube auf folgende Videos gestoßen:

-Planet Angeln Mit Kunstköder auf Barsche Teile (1,2 und 3)
Da wird das Angeln mit Texas-Rig schön gezeigt.

*
*


----------



## slowhand (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Thema.
> 
> Bin gerade auf You-Tube auf folgende Videos gestoßen:
> 
> ...



Ach, Planet Angeln war echt eine nette Sendung! Aber der werte Herr Dietel hat es versäumt, sein wichtigtes Detail für (s)einen erfolgreichen Angeltag zu erwähnen: Bevor es losgeht, nochmal kräftig an der Tüte ziehen!|supergri Witziger Typ!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ach, Planet Angeln war echt eine nette Sendung! Aber der werte Herr Dietel hat es versäumt, sein wichtigtes Detail für (s)einen erfolgreichen Angeltag zu erwähnen: Bevor es losgeht, nochmal kräftig an der Tüte ziehen!|supergri Witziger Typ!



Hihi...welcher von den Beiden ist Herr Dietel?

__________________________
Wie heißen denn die "Bullet Weights" in Deutschland?
Auf einschlägigen Webseiten kann ich keine Bleigussformen dazu finden.


----------



## don rhabano (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hihi...welcher von den Beiden ist Herr Dietel?
> 
> __________________________
> Wie heißen denn die "Bullet Weights" in Deutschland?
> Auf einschlägigen Webseiten kann ich keine Bleigussformen dazu finden.


 
Offensichtlich hast du nicht einen Teil der Videos geguckt ,dann wüstest dus #q....

Es gibt außerdem kein wirklich eingedeutschtes Wort für Bullets, wenn dann gibts Formen von Do-It. Aber fisch erstmal Finesserigs bevor du dir Bullets gießen willst.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hast du nicht einen Teil der Videos geguckt ,dann wüstest dus #q....



Was soll denn jetzt das schon wieder heißen? 
Denkst du ich schau auf die Namen wie die Freaks heißen?
Deren Namen ist mir doch Wurscht.
In die Kategorie Drogen nehmen könnten alle 3 passen.



don rhabano schrieb:


> Es gibt außerdem kein wirklich eingedeutschtes Wort für Bullets, wenn dann gibts Formen von Do-It. Aber fisch erstmal Finesserigs bevor du dir Bullets gießen willst.



Außerdem gibt es sehr wohl ein eingedeutschtes Wort für "Bullets"! 
Und zwar Geschoss.
Und ob ich Finesserigs fische oder nicht, bleibt mir ja wohl überlassen. Nach solchen Formen darf man sich ruhig erkundigen. Wie kommst du überhaupt auf die Idee, dass ich noch nie Finesserigs gefischt habe? So hört es sich jedenfalls an. Punkt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



don rhabano schrieb:


> wenn dann gibts Formen von Do-It



Nöö. Gibts nicht. Deswegen war ja auch die Frage nach den Fomen, da ich wie gesagt keine finden könnte.


----------



## don rhabano (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was soll denn jetzt das schon wieder heißen?
> Denkst du ich schau auf die Namen wie die Freaks heißen?
> Deren Namen ist mir doch Wurscht.
> In die Kategorie Drogen nehmen könnten alle 3 passen.


Johannes Dietel ist schon sehr bekannt zumindest unter einigermaßen versierten (oder auch nicht) Raubfischanglern! Steht einfach riesig im Video ,als er spricht.



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es sehr wohl ein eingedeutschtes Wort für "Bullets"!
> Und zwar Geschoss.
> Und ob ich Finesserigs fische oder nicht, bleibt mir ja wohl überlassen. Nach solchen Formen darf man sich ruhig erkundigen. Wie kommst du überhaupt auf die Idee, dass ich noch nie Finesserigs gefischt habe? So hört es sich jedenfalls an. Punkt.


 
Ja für "Bullet" schon aber nicht für Bulletweights(Bullets)...Kugelgewichte sagt man nicht. War eindeutig formuliert!



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Nöö. Gibts nicht. Deswegen war ja auch die Frage nach den Fomen, da ich wie gesagt keine finden könnte.


Ach nein? 20sekunden gesucht. #d


----------



## Heilbutt (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Hm, irgendwie hab ich auch noch einige Fragen zum Texas Rig.
Ich hab mir neulich mal Haken, Gummis, Perlen und Bulletbleie zum ausprobieren gekauft.
Zuhause fiel mir auf das die Bohrungen in den Bleien doch ziemlich rauh sind.
Drum hier nochmal die Frage:
Wird das Blei einfach auf (geflochtener) Hauptschnur, oder auf Fluorcarbon, Hardmono, Stahl oder was auch immer gefischt?!?!

Zweitens:
Wie sind eigentlich die Weitwurfeigenschaften beim angeln vom Ufer? Bleiben Köder und Blei beim Wurf "zusammen"? |kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Ja für "Bullet" schon aber nicht für Bulletweights(Bullets)...Kugelgewichte sagt man nicht. War eindeutig formuliert!


Die Bulletweights heißen in Deutschland entweder Bulletweights, Wormweights oder einfach Patronenbleie.




don rhabano schrieb:


> Ach nein? 20sekunden gesucht. #d



Danke für den Link! Aber von einem Deutschen Händler habe ich noch keine solche Form gefunden. Nicht mal auf www.bleigussformen.de. Mit Bestellungen aus dem Ausland habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen was da Zoll usw. angeht.


----------



## don rhabano (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Drum hier nochmal die Frage:
> Wird das Blei einfach auf (geflochtener) Hauptschnur, oder auf Fluorcarbon, Hardmono, Stahl oder was auch immer gefischt?!?!
> 
> Zweitens:
> Wie sind eigentlich die Weitwurfeigenschaften beim angeln vom Ufer? Bleiben Köder und Blei beim Wurf "zusammen"?


 
Abriebfestes Fluo ist gut . Bei vielen Hechten eben auch Stahl. Du musst eben gelegentlich das Fluo wechseln ,wenn es aufgeraut ist.
Zu den Wurfeigenschaften : Sind ganz ok. Ich meine das Blei bleibt immer am Köder ,habe ich aber noch nie näher betrachtet. Zumindest beim Schnur straffen direkt nach dem Auswerfen ist das Blei wieder am Köder.



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Die Bulletweights heißen in Deutschland entweder Bulletweights, Wormweights oder einfach *Patronenbleie*.


Nenn mir einen Menschen, der durchgängig Patronenblei sagt |bigeyes|uhoh:|bigeyes.




Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link! Aber von einem Deutschen Händler habe ich noch keine solche Form gefunden. Nicht mal auf www.bleigussformen.de. Mit Bestellungen aus dem Ausland habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen was da Zoll usw. angeht.


Bleigussformen.de hat ja auch wenig Do-It zeug . Auslandsbestellung ist doch gar kein Problem nur sinds eben bei Do-It oder Cabelas hohe Versandkosten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Menschen, der durchgängig Patronenblei sagt |bigeyes|uhoh:|bigeyes.



Ja, es tut mir ja leid, wenn ich dir zu Nahe getreten bin. Ich nenne die Dinger auch Bulletweights.




don rhabano schrieb:


> Bleigussformen.de hat ja auch wenig Do-It zeug . Auslandsbestellung ist doch gar kein Problem nur sinds eben bei Do-It oder Cabelas hohe Versandkosten.



Habe über die Homepage von Do-It einen deutschen Händler gefunden. Dort bekommt man Gussformen für die Bulletweights. Falls jemand interesse hat: Klick


----------



## Swimbil (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

camo
hat gute drop shot sachen!

was nehmt ihr für gummiköder?

ich fische am liebsten mit Lunker City´s 

alle möglichen Variationen!

Drop Shot ist auf jeden fall ne innovative Geschichte!


----------



## h4rm (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Moin

Ich hätte da auch noch mal ne frage zum Thema.

Wann sollte man einen Offset- und wann einen WideGap-Haken verwenden ? Gibt es da spezielle Vor- und Nachteile ? Oder ist das einfach Geschmackssache ? Oder abhängig vom Köder ? 
Und wann evtl. einen Standouthaken ? 

mfg
der h4rm


----------



## Hecht2 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Hi Boardis habe auch mal eine Frage ich möchte das Texas-Rig fischen bloß habe ich eine geflochtene Hauptschnur und würde FC als Vorfach benutzen aber meine frage ist kann ich den Verbindungsknoten Doppelten Grinner benutzen? und die andere wie lang sollte ich das Vorfach machen?  


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## Nolfravel (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Jochenknoten


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Hecht2 schrieb:


> Hi Boardis habe auch mal eine Frage ich möchte das Texas-Rig fischen bloß habe ich eine geflochtene Hauptschnur und würde FC als Vorfach benutzen aber meine frage ist kann ich den Verbindungsknoten Doppelten Grinner benutzen? und die andere wie lang sollte ich das Vorfach machen?
> 
> 
> mfg.Hecht2


JA Kannst Du, ich benutze den Schlagschnurknoten


----------



## Nolfravel (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> JA Kannst Du, ich benutze den Schlagschnurknoten


 


Dat müsste der gleiche sein



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Doppelter Grinner ist ein Schlagschnurknoten? Meine Antwort bezog sich auf die Antwort von Hecht2


----------



## Nolfravel (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Doppelter Grinner ist ein Schlagschnurknoten? Meine Antwort bezog sich auf die Antwort von Hecht2


 

Schlagschnurknoten und Jochenknoten



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Schlagschnurknoten und Jochenknoten
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter




Ist es aber glaube ich nicht. Ich habe auch gerade keine Lust nachzugucken, aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es da Unterschiede gab.

Ich nehme ebenfalls den Jochenknoten. Das Geflecht wickel ich dabei 20mal um das FC.


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Nein, nein.

Ein doppelter Grinner- (Uni-to-Uni-) Knoten ist NICHT der Schlagschnurknoten! |znaika:

Ich würde Letzteren bevorzugen, aber nur wenn die Schnüre sich im Durchmesser stark unterscheiden. Bei FC an Mono lieber den Grinner oder Blutknoten.

Jochen? Who the F is Jochen? |supergri
Kennt ihr den WW-Knoten? Ist eigentlich wie ein normaler Clinchknoten, hab ich aber erfunden!


----------



## Nolfravel (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nein, nein.
> 
> Ein doppelter Grinner- (Uni-to-Uni-) Knoten ist NICHT der Schlagschnurknoten! |znaika:
> 
> ...


 

Ick kenn Jochen, aber slebst Jochen sagt, dass eig er den gar nich erfunden hat.
Jochen is der Kerl aus'm Pure Fishing Team, vor 2 Tagen war ich mit Veit aus'm Pure Fishing Team angeln und im Herbst evtl. mit Johannes Dietel, dann hab ich alle durch:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> und im Herbst evtl. mit Johannes Dietel, dann hab ich alle durch:q



Du Angelgroupie, du. |supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> ... dann hab ich alle durch:q
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter





 So so


----------



## Nolfravel (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Jaja:q:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Hecht2 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

ok danke für die antworten also wär das ja mit dem Knoten geklärt ist würde ich gern noch wissen wie lang ich das FC wählen sollte? 


mfg.Hecht2


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Beim Texas Rig sollte das FC 1,5-2 m ausfallen
Beim Carolina Rig sollte das FC was direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden wird ebenfalls 1,5-2 m lang sein, das eigentliche Vorfach, ob Stahl oder FC kan man varieren, ich fische meist ~30 cm


----------



## Hecht 1995 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

Welche Rute sollte ich für Texas Rig verwenden? Geht da eine DS Rute?

Lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

kommt auf die Montage an, also Bleigewicht und Köder.


----------



## prignitz_angler (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ick kenn Jochen, aber slebst Jochen sagt, dass eig er den gar nich erfunden hat.
> Jochen is der Kerl aus'm Pure Fishing Team, vor 2 Tagen war ich mit Veit aus'm Pure Fishing Team angeln und im Herbst evtl. mit Johannes Dietel, dann hab ich alle durch:q
> 
> 
> ...



Würd eher Isaiasch bevorzugen als Dietel, der macht immer so einen etwas breiten Eindruck :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Würd eher Isaiasch bevorzugen als Dietel, der macht immer so einen etwas breiten Eindruck :q



Dann fängt er dir wenigstens nix weg.


----------



## maesox (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Barschangeln: Texas-& Carolina Rig*

mmmh, den August Walter sollte man natürlich auch noch mitnehmen


----------

